# random peeing



## momo-chan (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey guys my puppy is about 6 months old. He is used to going to the bathroom outside, but if unable pees in my room. For some reason he has began peeing on my bed. He has been punished by being put outside. However, some of the occurrences are very strange. He managed to pee under a pillow, I have no idea how he did it but he did. He peed on the bed last night and I washed it. We were in the bed and he was nodding off to sleep when I felt warm. He peed on me and on my bed. I didn't really see if he was asleep or if he did it intentionally but it seems very weird he knows not to pee on the bed at least I'd like to think he does. He usually lets me know if he has to go.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

momo-chan said:


> Hey guys my puppy is about 6 months old. He is used to going to the bathroom outside, but if unable pees in my room. For some reason he has began peeing on my bed. He has been punished by being put outside. However, some of the occurrences are very strange. He managed to pee under a pillow, I have no idea how he did it but he did. He peed on the bed last night and I washed it. We were in the bed and he was nodding off to sleep when I felt warm. He peed on me and on my bed. I didn't really see if he was asleep or if he did it intentionally but it seems very weird he knows not to pee on the bed at least I'd like to think he does. He usually lets me know if he has to go.


Go back to crate training 101 -- at 6 months of age it's unlikely he is fully housebroken.

Also, keep a log of times in/out, time & type of accidents, etc. That will help you adjust his outing schedule for maximum success.

Bonne chance,


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

to add to Submariner: close the doors until he's reliable.


----------

